# Cypripedium



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)

in garden center


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2012)

did you buy any?
David


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)

No


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2012)

Which garden center? Dehner?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)

Schleyer


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2012)

Impressive. These are all seed grown? What's the non-paph orchid with lilac flowers (almost looks like a hyacinth)? The picture is a little fuzzy (Dactylorhizia?). I wonder when we might start seeing these in the USA. 20 Euros isn't too bad. Does anyone know if this company has a USA distributor?


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2012)

Pogonia ophioglossoides and Dactylorhizia hybrid


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

Jeez!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Hakone. I wonder if I can grow Dactylorhizia/Coeloglossum like Calopogon tuberosa here in the Washington DC area, or is it too hot? I can't find a place that sells them in the USA; suggestions welcome.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks Hakone. I wonder if I can grow Dactylorhizia/Coeloglossum like Calopogon tuberosa here in the Washington DC area, or is it too hot? I can't find a place that sells them in the USA; suggestions welcome.



Dactylorhizia will be fine in your climate Linus as will Calopogon tuberosus - the latter is found into south Florida! The bigger issue is finding plants. I recommend trying the following nurseries:

Great Lakes Orchids - Plantantheras too!

Gardens at Post Hill - Ron has lots of Cyps, but also Bletilla and I know he has a bunch of Calopogons coming along in flask, none for sale now though.

Raising Rarities - doesn't have any Calopogon or Dactys now, but usually has lots of interesting stuff including lots of Cyps.

Wild Orchid Company - again, lots of stuff including Calopogons and Pogonia.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

Amazing, Tom. I live in Michigan, and I've never heard of Great Lakes Orchids. I just sent them an inquiry.


----------



## John M (May 1, 2012)

Very interesting. I wonder if they know that there used to be a Great Lakes Orchids in Michigan that closed back about 1990 (give or take a few years). Or, if it's actually one of the original owners, probably Alexis, who's restarted the business; but, with a different product (artificially propagated terrestrial native orchids, instead of tropical orchids). The website seems to be very secretive. There is no mention of who runs it. It doesn't even give a phone number or fax number and the address is missing the zip code.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

As far as I know the owner is a good guy named Ray Price. His business is fairly new. I cannot comment on the quality of his products, but he has some unusual stuff.


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

Hy some of the orchids in the photos come from this company 

http://www.phytesia.com/fr/index.php

I think they can ship soem outside of the country, if you need dacty or other ones you can contact me too.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> As far as I know the owner is a good guy named Ray Price. His business is fairly new. I cannot comment on the quality of his products, but he has some unusual stuff.



I emailed him, and he responded quickly. It is a new business, and I suspect he's not aware of omissions on his website. He's not too far away from me....


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Dactylorhizia will be fine in your climate Linus as will Calopogon tuberosus - the latter is found into south Florida! The bigger issue is finding plants. I recommend trying the following nurseries:
> 
> Great Lakes Orchids - Plantantheras too!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the leads. I'll have to check out Great Lakes and Raising Rarities. I got Cyps from Post Hill (Ron was nice enough to send me a copy of Orchid Digest with his artcile in it). I also got calanthes, calapogons, bletillas and a cyp pubsecens from Bill at Wild Orchid. I've also gotten some temperate orchids from Plant Delights (maybe they'll have these more unusual orchids) and Hillside Nursery. Last Year, Roberts Flowers was at the National Capitol Orchid Society show; maybe he'll come back and have some of these unusual plants (I got a cyp pucescens and ladies tresses from him).


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the leads. I'll have to check out Great Lakes and Raising Rarities. I got Cyps from Post Hill (Ron was nice enough to send me a copy of Orchid Digest with his artcile in it). I also got calanthes, calapogons, bletillas and a cyp pubsecens from Bill at Wild Orchid. I've also gotten some temperate orchids from Plant Delights (maybe they'll have these more unusual orchids) and Hillside Nursery. Last Year, Roberts Flowers was at the National Capitol Orchid Society show; maybe he'll come back and have some of these unusual plants (I got a cyp pucescens and ladies tresses from him).




Thanks for the lead on Great Lakes Orchids. Here's the thread of the excellent plants I got from them. I'll be ordering from them again (this time Cyps).
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25806


----------

